# Lidl



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

On the Lidl website, there is a milk frother and coffee machine for sale soon.

Jim


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Quick go buy it.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not holding my breath.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jim3rg said:


> On the Lidl website, there is a milk frother and coffee machine for sale soon.
> 
> Jim


Can you supply a link please ?

No Need, I found it

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=23694


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not holding my breath.


Here is a feature list;


Prepare barista-quality cups of delicious, aromatic and fresh coffee

With a portafilter system and 15-bar pump pressure for exceptional crema and flavour

Swivelling steam nozzle which can accommodate large cappuccino cups

Espresso scoop and tamper, stainless steel espresso insert and drip tray included




It even has a pressure gauge and site-glass.

Its basically a S/A Pavoni.


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry, I was trying to post the link but tapatalk wouldnt let me for some reason.

Jim


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Here is a feature list;
> 
> 
> Prepare barista-quality cups of delicious, aromatic and fresh coffee
> ...


You missed out the 3yr warranty - not bad for £50.00.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You missed out the 3yr warranty - not bad for £50.00.


You off to Lidl then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> You off to Lidl then?


Nah, I'll wait for the sales


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Can the OPV mod be done on this?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Stuff the coffee, I want pizza scissors. I knew there was an easier way than using a knife.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=23703


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Can the OPV mod be done on this?


Will need a PID on it!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

We laugh, but it's probably at least on par with any other thermoblock and its priced (more) honestly.


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

It could have been worse, I could have just posted an image of a 300g jar of Nescafe original on special offer.

Jim


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jim3rg said:


> It could have been worse, I could have just posted an image of a 300g jar of Nescafe original on special offer.
> 
> Jim


They have their own brand coffee.

I can't begin to imagine...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> They have their own brand coffee.
> 
> I can't begin to imagine...


Its really grim, think nescafe but 100 times worse!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Those pizza scissors are genius! or stupid.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Its really grim, think nescafe but 100 times worse!


No such thing - you can't get 100 times worse than Néscafe. Physics won't allow it without the universe imploding


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Daren, get to lidl and buy some, you will see what I mean!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> No such thing - you can't get 100 times worse than Néscafe. Physics won't allow it without the universe imploding


Creates a Long Black Hole.........


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It siphons you out of existence.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You missed out the 3yr warranty - not bad for £50.00.


It has a temperature gauge on the front too, which is a valuable feature worth mentioning.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

It is upsettingly bad coffee, agreed. There was a jar of it at work with a 'help yourself' label on it. Suffice to say, no one ever did and it got binned.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Daren said:


> No such thing - you can't get 100 times worse than Néscafe. Physics won't allow it without the universe imploding


...if Pot Noodle made coffee...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dog shit coffee as me and wifey call it!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Who's up for a quadruple blind multi-round taste test using coffee from roasters picked via lottery by an independent panel to compare common supermarket and 3rd wave beans?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

My partners off to Lidl's today to take advantage of their Italian week offer, on the list is 2 kilos of lavAzza beans, 1k of Espresso Cremoso and I cant remember what the other one is called. But we have a voucher and if we spend £40 we get £10 off, so 2 kilos of lavAzza beans cost £15, cant wait to try them.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/8605.htm?action=showDetail&id=23829


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have fun.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Who's up for a quadruple blind multi-round taste test using coffee from roasters picked via lottery by an independent panel to compare common supermarket and 3rd wave beans?


Yes...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Kyle548 said:


> Who's up for a quadruple blind multi-round taste test using coffee from roasters picked via lottery by an independent panel to compare common supermarket and 3rd wave beans?


Twice as good as double blind?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Brilliant ! My partner was worried she wouldn't have spent the required £40 so got 3 bags.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what has started happening in this thread.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That poor Gaggia.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Twice as good as double blind?


It's got twice as many steps, so it must be.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I wonder if that Gaggia was actually hitler in a previous life.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hitler even deserved better than Lavaaaaazzzaaaaa.

Ok, maybe not.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Hitler even deserved better than Lavaaaaazzzaaaaa.


Nazcafe


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Luftvazzzaaa


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fancied a coffee last night so ordered an espresso at the restaurant

yep ... they proudly served some charred offering in a branded cup

it was the L word and tasted as bad as I remembered

it was so bad that I had to order a brandy to take the taste away


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Brilliant ! My partner was worried she wouldn't have spent the required £40 so got 3 bags.


You can do better - completely understandable grounds for divorce. Get the partner you deserve


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Off to Auschwitz with her.


----------



## coffeefanatic (Jun 3, 2015)

Bought a few products from lidl before, you can be sure that the parts will grind out before you actually have a decent use out of it, but i could be proved wrong, (hopefully)


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 28, 2015)

In my experience the best frother for home use is a manual frother: An aluminium jar with non-stick coating plus a plunger you have to move up and down about 30 to 40 times. For best results the milk should be skimmed UHT milk, very low fat (less than 1 percent fat) and cold. After frothing you have to wait about 3 minutes for the froth to stiffen.


----------



## theaaron123 (Aug 30, 2015)

That link is dead for me.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

theaaron123 said:


> That link is dead for me.


Thats because it was a time \ region specific offer. It was for Italian goods if memory serve me well.

It only ran between certain dates then came to an end.



Our Offers
 Thursday, 27.08. - Bathroom

 Thursday, 27.08. - DIY

 Monday, 31.08. - Garden Tools

 Monday, 31.08. - Clean Up

 Thursday, 03.09. - Casual Basics

 Thursday, 03.09. - Household

 Thursday, 03.09. - Plants and Flowers

 Monday, 07.09. - Cycle In Style

 Monday, 07.09. - Kitchen


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Frank1 said:


> For best results the milk should be skimmed UHT milk, very low fat (less than 1 percent fat) and cold.


Manual milk frothing doesn't work that great at the best of times - this isn't going to help! Higher fat content = better milk texture, generally speaking.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rompie said:


> Manual milk frothing doesn't work that great at the best of times - this isn't going to help! Higher fat content = better milk texture, generally speaking.


Also froth is lighter than milk, so the froth will just raise to the top, not 'stiffen'.

Even a very good microfoam - which is spread evenly throughout the milk will only last so long before the foam settles on top.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also UHT, ick.


----------

